# W8 water pump



## rgm71srkc (Sep 27, 2013)

My new water pump i got for my w8 4.0 has an o ring gasket. well long story short box was on my dog cage and dog chewed o ring up. tried to go to VW and they tell me its not a o ring sealant its some liquid sealant? is this true? can i use gasket marker where o ring sits?


----------

